

Is tipping on the rise or decline? - Corso

With new mobile apps like TipEasy.com &#x27;s Android and iPhone apps allowing people to sign up to receive cashless tips- will the $40 billion dollar gratuity economy increase or decrease in 2015?
======
wakent
I think a mobil solution to tipping is a great idea. I know I can speak for
the majority of the younger population in regards to never having cash. There
is no reason to have cash anymore. I can pay for everything with my card or
through my phone.

------
MichaelCrawford
I don't know, but just the other day I asked a barista if he had a way for me
to put his tip on my Starbucks card. It doesn't provide a way to do that.

So now when I use my card, I give them a cash tip. They're surprised at that.

I don't generally use cards but sometimes I receive them as gifts.

